# pill



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Iv been training with a young lady for a couple of months now as she is planning her first competion in may this year (toned class),every thing is going well diet sorted training going great etc etc,chatting the other night discovered she is on the pill now having never thought about it before does it affect condition?does she stop using it? what do u ladies advise?any help would be great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

hi

is she on the injection or the tablet?

if she is on the tablet and has been for a while now her body will be used to the extra hormones and will have balanced its self out i found when i have taken it i held water very badly. if i were her i would come off it while dieting if possible just for the simple reason of keeping everything simple. also if she is thinking of taking anything to hepl with her prep it would be guess work as to weather they would react together or counter act each other. i would come off it now to let your natural hormones settle again.

the injection is another story takes much longer to leave your body 6 months in all i think the doctors tell you. its active for 3 months.

xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

On tablet form femadette?doing things as simple as possible as first competion,thanks for the info will pass it on.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

tell her to stay on it, Jo did and she was totally shredded and was drug tested too so nothing other than diet, training and natural supps got her like that.


----------

